# SimpleShot Torque TTF Adaptation



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been enjoying TTF more then any other style lately. I figured out a way to shoot my Torque slingshot TTF even though it was meant to be an OTT slingshot.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Check out the big brain on Jefe!!

Es mucho, mucho, buenos tardes tennishoes, senor Slingkowski!!! jajajajajaa


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a great idea,sweet mod can


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Smart mod! Nice shooting too


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Love that slow mo  Smack Daddy action!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great idea! I love the slow motion too, but needs more cowbell.

I was kinda surprised the torque didn't support otf and ttf out of the box, but of course there will be more new slingshots to come from simple-shot in the future!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nobodo said:


> Great idea! I love the slow motion too, but needs more cowbell.
> 
> I was kinda surprised the torque didn't support otf and ttf out of the box, but of course there will be more new slingshots to come from simple-shot in the future!


The intent for the Torque was pocketability and use of wide flatbands OTT.

Now it is happily a TTF shooter as well with tubes! Thanks again to Canh8r for pointing out the obviously not so obvious TTF option.

... and yes, we need more cowbell


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

You just made my day! That mod is outstanding :bouncy:

Enjoyed the shooting video too, baaam!

Thanks for sharing,

Mark


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Just another reason to love that Torque!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great mod and great canhating there man. Good "thinking outside the fork" bro.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Fantastic mod "H8er".

Thanks to "Wll" I now have a Torque and thanks to you I now have something new to play with on my Torque.

That is brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing and cool sling mod 
Cheers


----------

